# Roamio Pro Seattle?



## mykee50 (Jan 8, 2010)

Hello out there, I planning on buying a Roamio Pro and 4 Mini's here in the Seattle WA area. After reading the posts about issues with cards and firmware updates in other parts of the country I wanted to ask if there are any known issues locally. I want it to work on all tuners at the get go.

I currently have three reg. HD's and one Series 3 HD all with lifetimes. They all work fine but Comcast rapes you with outlet and card fees. I think I can get a break even point in about 2-3 years cost wise after selling my current units.

Is anybody running this configuration up here in the corner of the USA?

Thanks, Mike, Issaquah, WA


----------



## lentiman (Dec 31, 2004)

mykee50 said:


> Hello out there, I planning on buying a Roamio Pro and 4 Mini's here in the Seattle WA area. After reading the posts about issues with cards and firmware updates in other parts of the country I wanted to ask if there are any known issues locally. I want it to work on all tuners at the get go.
> 
> I currently have three reg. HD's and one Series 3 HD all with lifetimes. They all work fine but Comcast rapes you with outlet and card fees. I think I can get a break even point in about 2-3 years cost wise after selling my current units.
> 
> ...


Hi Mike, I'm in Renton and on Comcast and just ordered my Roamio Pro from ABT this week. It arrives on Monday and I'll get the process started on Monday night. Send me a PM or direct email at lentiman AT comcast. you know. I'd be happy to share my install experience. My S3 died a year or so ago and rather than get one of the Premieres I bought a cheap TiVo HD off craigslist until TiVo's next best thing came out. I have realistic expectations of the install but generally expect no major hitches.


----------



## mykee50 (Jan 8, 2010)

lentiman said:


> Hi Mike, I'm in Renton and on Comcast and just ordered my Roamio Pro from ABT this week. It arrives on Monday and I'll get the process started on Monday night. Send me a PM or direct email at lentiman AT comcast. you know. I'd be happy to share my install experience. My S3 died a year or so ago and rather than get one of the Premieres I bought a cheap TiVo HD off craigslist until TiVo's next best thing came out. I have realistic expectations of the install but generally expect no major hitches.


Thanks Lentiman, I'll PM you. Did you get the special deal at ABT? I tried "YMMV" but it was no longer good.


----------



## lentiman (Dec 31, 2004)

mykee50 said:


> Thanks Lentiman, I'll PM you. Did you get the special deal at ABT? I tried "YMMV" but it was no longer good.


Yes, I got the special deal at ABT two days ago. $499 for a Roamio Pro, no tax or shipping!


----------



## swerver (May 18, 2012)

I'm juuuust over the border into Sammamish. Running a roamio plus with upgraded drive and a mini. First card is free, no other gear or outlet charges, it's magical let me tell you. There was an issue that seemed to hit Seattle area pretty hard, a problem recording fox hd, but it was resolved a few weeks ago. Other than that, no issues. I already had a cc and I've read lots of complaints about setting them up, but I've not had any problems with mine, they seem to be better trained about cc here than other regions, maybe.

Are you in incorporated Issaquah? When I lived there briefly a few years ago, they had some kind of deal with comcast, so cable cost a little less there. That was cool. Then I moved to unincorporated Issaquah, no more deal. No deal in Sammamish either.

Actually I forgot - not only no gear or outlet charges, but also a $2.50 credit!


----------



## mykee50 (Jan 8, 2010)

lentiman said:


> Yes, I got the special deal at ABT two days ago. $499 for a Roamio Pro, no tax or shipping!


OK, do I just call them and ask or is there a code to input? Thanks


----------



## mykee50 (Jan 8, 2010)

swerver said:


> I'm juuuust over the border into Sammamish. Running a roamio plus with upgraded drive and a mini. First card is free, no other gear or outlet charges, it's magical let me tell you. There was an issue that seemed to hit Seattle area pretty hard, a problem recording fox hd, but it was resolved a few weeks ago. Other than that, no issues. I already had a cc and I've read lots of complaints about setting them up, but I've not had any problems with mine, they seem to be better trained about cc here than other regions, maybe.
> 
> Are you in incorporated Issaquah? When I lived there briefly a few years ago, they had some kind of deal with comcast, so cable cost a little less there. That was cool. Then I moved to unincorporated Issaquah, no more deal. No deal in Sammamish either.
> 
> Actually I forgot - not only no gear or outlet charges, but also a $2.50 credit!


Swerver, I'm on the Renton side of Issaquah in the county so no special for me. We are probably on the same system. Which card are you using with your Roamio? I currently use "M" cards in the S3 and HD's. Will they work for 6 tuner Roamio's?

Comcast charges me 4 outlet charges and 4 card charges, SOB's. They even started charging for the 2 little conversion boxes for old TV's in the garage and shop. They used to be free. I'm giving everything back.


----------



## AdamNJ (Aug 22, 2013)

mykee50 said:


> I currently use "M" cards in the S3 and HD's. Will they work for 6 tuner Roamio's?


Check your CC firmware version and then you will be able to know if it will work.


----------



## mykee50 (Jan 8, 2010)

AdamNJ said:


> Check your CC firmware version and then you will be able to know if it will work.


When I check the cards in the S3 HD it says on both cards

Firmware Update............. Not Updating

So I don't know the exact firmware of these 2. I'll check the HD's later

Thanks, Mike


----------



## AdamNJ (Aug 22, 2013)

mykee50 said:


> When I check the cards in the S3 HD it says on both cards
> 
> Firmware Update............. Not Updating
> 
> ...


I am only familiar with the Roamio, but where are you seeing this? The DVR Diagnostics? There should be an OS Version int he cablecard area. Or go into the actual cablecard menus for more detail.

Roamio (http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/2566/):
From TiVo Central > Settings & Messages > Account & System Information > CableCARD Decoder > CableCARD options (for installers) > CableCARD Menu

Series 3 (http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/2576/):
TiVo Central: Go to Settings & Messages > Account & System Information > CableCARD Decoder > Configure CableCARD 1 (or 2) > CableCARD Menu.


----------



## swerver (May 18, 2012)

mykee50 said:


> Swerver, I'm on the Renton side of Issaquah in the county so no special for me. We are probably on the same system. Which card are you using with your Roamio? I currently use "M" cards in the S3 and HD's. Will they work for 6 tuner Roamio's?
> 
> Comcast charges me 4 outlet charges and 4 card charges, SOB's. They even started charging for the 2 little conversion boxes for old TV's in the garage and shop. They used to be free. I'm giving everything back.


That's gonna be a great day, the day you give everything back. I recently ranted here about those converter boxes. I was given 2, under the guise of "free" over 4 years ago, only to start getting charges for them this summer. So slimy I can hardly stand it. I wasn't even using them anymore. They went back too. Anyway, I have a multi stream card or m-card and it works fine. I looked thru the menus but I don't see a cc version or firmware. If someone posts where to see it I'll check again. If you have an m card it should be fine.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

mykee50 said:


> Thanks Lentiman, I'll PM you. Did you get the special deal at ABT? I tried "YMMV" but it was no longer good.


FYI, "YMMV" isn't a discount code, it means "Your Mileage May Vary". It's a saying meaning each situation will be different or non standard practice.


----------



## mykee50 (Jan 8, 2010)

HarperVision said:


> FYI, "YMMV" isn't a discount code, it means "Your Mileage May Vary". It's a saying meaning each situation will be different or non standard practice.


Thanks for the translation Harper. Now I feel dumb (dumber)...

I called and placed the order directly over the phone for the discount on the Pro. They are very professional (Jarrett) and took care of everything. The only thing is, they are backordered for 7-10 days. He said that he has had a rush of business on that item lately. I told him that I saw something about a discount on a forum (no name), he said, "That explains it".

This forum is great!! Mike :up:


----------



## mykee50 (Jan 8, 2010)

AdamNJ said:


> Check your CC firmware version and then you will be able to know if it will work.


OK, my S3HD (648250B) gave up last night. I rebooted it and it worked for a while, then rebooted itself. I unplugged it and moved one of my plain HD's into it's place in the living room. It's funny how you become so dependent on these machines.

Anyway I have the capacitor kit coming. The cards are Motorola M-card 2.65. I think that they are the originals from 2007.

Are there any pictures of a power board with bad capacitors anywhere?

Thanks again for all of the help on here...

Mike


----------



## mykee50 (Jan 8, 2010)

Yeah!! the Pro's are shipping from Abt.  Now the Mini's are BO. 

Oh well, I'll work on the S3HD in the mean time.


----------



## lentiman (Dec 31, 2004)

Hey all, I got my Roamio Pro from ABT yesterday no problem. I plugged it in to power and ethernet and got it setup. Called TiVo to get it activated and transferred to my $6.95 plan. No problems and super helpful CS rep, it did take about 10-15 minutes to do everything though. They offered me Lifetime on my OLD TiVo HD for $99. I turned it down, but will do it before I sell it. The Roamio was recognized by TiVo and it was recognized on my network. I transferred all my seasons passed via the online tool. No problem. I soon started shows transferring from my old TiVo HD to my Roamio Pro. Finally after my last show recorded on my TiVo HD I swapped the Comcast Motorola M card over to the Roamio Pro, plugged in the coax, and in about 5-10 minutes the cable card was recognized and working fine. No calls to Comcast were necessary. Also, all 6 tuners checked out fine as operational. 

Now, it takes a bit of time on some of these steps for everything to handshake correctly so don't be impatient. For good measure I forced the Roamio and my other boxes to call TiVo just to make sure they had all the required information. Overall no major hiccups and the iOS app is working correctly on all my devices also.

I did have a lockup and restart this morning though. I checked on the transferring shows and it froze, then restarted after about a minute. I consider this a good thing as it didn't sit there frozen indefinitely. The To Do List worked great and shows started transferring immediately after the restart.


----------



## lentiman (Dec 31, 2004)

mykee50 said:


> OK, my S3HD (648250B) gave up last night. I rebooted it and it worked for a while, then rebooted itself. I unplugged it and moved one of my plain HD's into it's place in the living room. It's funny how you become so dependent on these machines.
> 
> Anyway I have the capacitor kit coming. The cards are Motorola M-card 2.65. I think that they are the originals from 2007.
> 
> ...


There is a capacitor kit? I'm sure that bad caps ate my S3. I replaced it with a $50 TiVo HD from Craigslist, which just got replaced by a Roamio Pro.


----------



## mykee50 (Jan 8, 2010)

lentiman said:


> There is a capacitor kit? I'm sure that bad caps ate my S3. I replaced it with a $50 TiVo HD from Craigslist, which just got replaced by a Roamio Pro.


Well it's not a kit per se. It is a parts order for the 648 that one of the members here put together and ordered at Mouser.

Lentiman can I ask what it says on your M-Card? Mine say 2.65. I hope they work.

Thanks again, Mike


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

lentiman said:


> Finally after my last show recorded on my TiVo HD I swapped the Comcast Motorola M card over to the Roamio Pro, plugged in the coax, and in about 5-10 minutes the cable card was recognized and working fine. No calls to Comcast were necessary. Also, all 6 tuners checked out fine as operational.


Without pairing it with Comcast, you will not be able to get any premium channels. Also, if you ever order PPV it will not work without a paired cablecard. So it may be with it to go ahead and get it paired correctly.


----------



## lentiman (Dec 31, 2004)

rainwater said:


> Without pairing it with Comcast, you will not be able to get any premium channels. Also, if you ever order PPV it will not work without a paired cablecard. So it may be with it to go ahead and get it paired correctly.


Ah, I did not know that, thanks for the info. I've NEVER used any on demand, PPV, or premium channels so the ability to do so will be new to me.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

lentiman said:


> Ah, I did not know that, thanks for the info. I've NEVER used any on demand, PPV, or premium channels so the ability to do so will be new to me.


OnDemand will not work but PPV should. Usually you can call to order a PPV event and it will enable that channel during the event. This requires a paired cablecard.


----------



## Rev. Noch (Dec 29, 2003)

lentiman said:


> Hey all, I got my Roamio Pro from ABT yesterday no problem. I plugged it in to power and ethernet and got it setup. Called TiVo to get it activated and transferred to my $6.95 plan. No problems and super helpful CS rep, it did take about 10-15 minutes to do everything though. They offered me Lifetime on my OLD TiVo HD for $99. I turned it down, but will do it before I sell it. The Roamio was recognized by TiVo and it was recognized on my network. I transferred all my seasons passed via the online tool. No problem. I soon started shows transferring from my old TiVo HD to my Roamio Pro. Finally after my last show recorded on my TiVo HD I swapped the Comcast Motorola M card over to the Roamio Pro, plugged in the coax, and in about 5-10 minutes the cable card was recognized and working fine. No calls to Comcast were necessary. Also, all 6 tuners checked out fine as operational.
> 
> Now, it takes a bit of time on some of these steps for everything to handshake correctly so don't be impatient. For good measure I forced the Roamio and my other boxes to call TiVo just to make sure they had all the required information. Overall no major hiccups and the iOS app is working correctly on all my devices also.
> 
> I did have a lockup and restart this morning though. I checked on the transferring shows and it froze, then restarted after about a minute. I consider this a good thing as it didn't sit there frozen indefinitely. The To Do List worked great and shows started transferring immediately after the restart.


I'm doing this very thing tomorrow with my new Pro from ABT; though I'm crossing my fingers they'll offer me lifetime on my Premier for that price. By any chance, do you know what CSR you spoke to?


----------

